# Rattie is pregnant...



## 18snickers (Sep 4, 2012)

I was told George was a boy when I bought him from a Petco, but have since discovered she's a pregnant girl. I've never had any intentions to breed my rats as I don't think people should, but now that I'm about to have a little of babies on hand, I need help as to what to do! Will the mama's nails hurt the baby? Do I need to get rid of any that may not make it or leave it to the mother? Is there anything I NEED to know before she has the babies and I'm left there confused and dumbfounded as to what to do? Should I still try handling her or letting her out to play in the play area? Or do I need to leave her be also for a certain amount of time?


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay I wouldn't cut George's claws as it might stress her. The mum I'm pretty sure eats the babies that won't make it so leave them with the mum. I would leave her alone. You need to give her like paper towels to make a nest. But don't worry she will do everything. If it gets over the 24-25 days and no signs of babies coming to her to the vet. Only handle the babies if she let's you. She's probably not in the mood to play.


----------



## 18snickers (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you! That helps a lot! How long should I leave her alone for? One website says she needs her daily exercise and another says to leave her alone with them so I don't know which to go by. Will the pregnancy hurt her like it would a human? Like will she have tears or need to see our vet?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

How is she with you? Tolerant of you touching her and being around her? Does she show signs of being antisocial or shying away from you?

Have you separated her from the male in another cage? Aquariums are better for having litters in, it's easier to keep track of them and make sure no one falls through the bars or gets lost in strange corners.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Feed her some extra protein, like egg and nuts. When she is close to dilivery (looks like she swallowed an orange) put her into a tank with some nesting material. Most handle babies since day one, but if your not comfortable doing this, wait until day three. Only handle the babies for twenty minutes or so at a time (a min. each), after letting the mum out for some time away from the bubs. Tug on limbs, hold on back, open mouth,ect. to get them used to it. She might be protective of her babies, after she's out it will go away. If she tries to bite you, wear gloves. That's all I've got, as I've never actualy had ratlets before..


----------



## 18snickers (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes I found this all out last night and was worried since I don't know how far along she is so I went and bought her a new cage this morning and she's in it now. She's been GREAT with me! I was so surprised because of everything I've read, but she comes out to see me and is interested in me just as usual. It makes me wonder if she has a week or so to go still and hasn't hit that hormonal stage yet?? Smilebud, that was going to be my next question as to how long to wait to hold them.. I think I'd feel more comfortable waiting 2 or 3 days. 

Will me touching her babies at any age make her eat them or not want them? Some websites say this while many others say it's fine to handle them.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

If she's well bonded to you, she may never hit the cranky stage of hormones. Some rats and mice never do. All the mice I had when I was growing up, that were regularly exposed to humans, were absolutely wonderful with me even while pregnant.

This means that she'll likely be all right with you holding the babies. Don't worry about her eating them, unless she's extremely stressed or extremely antisocial it probably won't happen. I've never had it happen in any of my mice litters except in the case of one baby that was an unhealthy runt. If you're worried about it, go gently at first. Put your hand in the tank and see if she notices. If she stiffens, her hair raises, she starts looking nervous and wanting to move the babies, then give her some time. As a new mother, she may be uncomfortable and protective of her babies.

If this is the case, after a few days try removing her from the cage (temporarily) and gently handling all of the babies. Do this with caution so as not to upset them, but you do want them to know what a human smells like and what our hands feel like. It really doesn't sound like George (I love her name, even if it's accidental) will be that type of mother that will be antsy. Keep reporting back to us about her behavior so that we can keep advising you... 

Also I'm in no way an expert, this was just my experience with my mice litters. I found that hamsters were much, much more likely to eat their babies if touched by humans.


----------



## 18snickers (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you that helps a lot also! I feel so in the dark about all this so I'm glad other people on here have the experience or know what to expect!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Its actually best to handle them on day one (24 hours old) as it will get them used to humans, basically handle them as soon as possible. Rats typically will not eat their young unless that young is sick/deformed Or the mother is malnurished (in which case she will eat the runt(s)). Some females though can get hormonal and may try to nip at you if you handle their babies. I've heard of some rats that were so relax that they would hand their owner their babies. Also if she is hormonal she Could end up "chasing" or dragging her tail because she think's its one of her pups.

Mom will Sometimes eat any still born babies, or babies that die. She will definally eat the umbilical cords and placenta. If she doesn't eat any babies take them out of the cage.


----------



## 18snickers (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok that's also great info!! thanks a bunch! I love for these guys to be really friendly with people so that they go easily to homes. Assuming my rat stays somewhat friendly, do you think I should take her out of her cage the day she has them for exercise or wait a day?? I couldn't find any info on that one on google.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I would wait a day to let her excersize do she can look after her babies firstly. Letting her out on the second day will be a nice break for her but don't let her out for too long as the babies need her.


----------

